# The Arctic Hare Chronicles



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 12, 2008)

It's taken a while, but I've finally decided I'm ready to start a blog for just Rory and Skyler. As most of you know, my baby Tallulah died suddenly in May, and I don't feel like seeing her pictures every time I want to update my bunny blog. I do look at her pictures often anyway and she has her own blog in the Rainbow Bridge section. This is the link to Tallulah's blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36208&forum_id=27

And here's the link to Rory and Tallulah's old blog, I recommend you look at it if you want to see some really cute pictures opcorn2

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29005&forum_id=6

So anyway, welcome to Rory and Skyler's blog! A little about the boys:

This is Rory (short for Rhiordan):



























We celebrate his birthday on March 17th, he's about a year and a half old right now. He's a mini lop mix. We adopted him from the local animal shelter in October 2007 after I saw his picture on Petfinder and fell in love. We suspect he was a discarded Easter bunny. I adore him, at first he was very introverted and shy, but after a few months he settled in really well. Rory trusts me a lot and will lie on his back on my lap even while I cut his toenails. He likes to be held and kissed, and likes to race up and down the stairs and binky. His favorite toy is willow balls and for some reason he likes to chew on styrofoam! He's also good at getting himself into comical situations. I love my big boy.

This is Skyler Monroe:


























Skyler Monroe was born on December 30, 2007 in Pennsylvania, to one of the other forum members, JAK Rabbitry. He was a really cute baby and when he was a couple months old, Jesse wanted to find him a home with someone on the forum. We decided to fly him here to Alaska, and I spent the next month and a half preparing for his arrival and arranging everything with the airline. He traveled over 5,000 miles total to get here! Sky did a great job on his journey and is such a joy. He doesn't just hop, he leaps. He likes playing with his toys, getting into things, and loves attention. He follows me everywhere and demands attention. It's funny because he doesn't like being held or carried, but he's very easy to pick up and is a huge cuddler anyway!

Both boys love to eat, play outside their cages, and go outside in the yard to eat the grass and run around. They have lots of toys and both like them also. Unfortunately, Rory is extremely jealous and hostile towards Skyler- Sky has a scar on his lip from where Rory bit him right after he got here! So we have to be careful to keep them apart. They also like to mark their territory a lot with poop and pee even though both have been neutered, so I have to clean up a lot :sweep Regardless, I love my boys so much and feel very lucky to have them in my life!

Thanks for reading my blog, I hope you enjoy the pictures and stories to come! :big kiss:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 15, 2008)

Wooooohooo! :bunnydance::bunnydance:

Shiloh, I'm soo glad you started a new blog! I know it must have been really hard for you though... :hug: I still miss Tallulah so much, and I never met her, so I can't imagine how hard it is for you... :hug:

The pics of Rory and Skyler are soooooo cute! I love them! Skyler just has such a cheeky look about him, like 'I'm going to create chaos the minute you turn your back!' lol. I love him!

More pictures pleeeeeeeeaaaaaaase!!!

Oh, and I'm sorry I didn't see your blog until now! Anyone else who hasn't is missing out big time!!

Jen xx


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 16, 2008)

I know how hard it must be to start a new. I did the same thing, way later. Kudos to you! Hugs!

I love all the pics, they are superb!

This is my favorite! (The Roarster.)


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2008)

I love this one! I have a thing for the dutch breed. Started with the baby blue dutch I held and went on when I got my Apple.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 4, 2008)

Rory can be such a meanie! The other day I moved Skyler's cage back into the living room. He was in the kitchen for about two months, he had a slightly runny nose for a while and the vet suggested moving him away from Rory in case Rory was stressing him. He's been clean nosed for over a month now, so we want to try him out in the living room again! I originally had the cage on a low table about 6 inches away from Rory's, thinking it was far enough away from Rory's angry chomping teeth. Apparently not! Yesterday morning when I opened the top of Rory's cage to feed him, he immediately stood up on his tip toes, reached out of the top of his cage and OVER the even taller barrier I put around his cage to protect Sky when he's out playing, and grabbed Skyler's paw through the bars of Sky's cage! He tugged on it and poor Skyler had his face mashed to the side of his cage while Rory tried to yank his arm off  The whole thing lasted about 5 seconds, if that, and I was able to detach Rory pretty easily. Now Rory's mad at me and ignoring me again, and sweet little Skyler seems oblivious to what happened. I checked his paw immediately and it wasn't bleeding or anything.

Why can't they just get along? I wonder why Rory's such a grumpy bun and if he'll ever accept Skyler's presence, or if he'll ever like another bunny. I think he would benefit from having a lady bun to cuddle, if he ever decides he likes one! Oh and Crystal, we call Rory "Leo Killdozer" when he sees Skyler and goes into a rage. I swear, his eyes turn red! The rest of the time he's my sweet, fluffy baby though :biggrin2:

Skyler did the cutest thing the other day! He was lying next to me on the couch being petted (he'll lie there forever if I rub his ears), and actually flopped out with his legs behind him and everything! It was so cute, I've never had a bunny do that when I've petted them. Cinny used to jump up if you tried to touch him when he flopped and Ror does the same.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 11, 2008)

My Skybee is such a sweet boy! We had several people over tonight, and one of them has a rabbit that's living with her parents while she's in college. He lives a couple hundred miles away so she doesn't get to see him very often and she misses him a lot. She asked if she could hold hold one of them and I knew Rory would sit on her lap for about half a second, so Skyler it was. I took him out of the cage, and he sat on her lap for a good 20 minutes being petted by both of us! He had his head down and was completely relaxed- it was adorable and cheered up our friend. When I got up and moved away, he jumped off her lap. Then a few minutes later, I saw that a couple other people had accidentally cornered him in the kitchen (they were going to give him a strawberry, but I'm sure he felt trapped). When I went over to suggest they try sitting down and offering him the strawberry, he raced over to me. Aww, he loves me! 

I have to stop typing now because he won't stop bugging me to pet him and has his face about 3 inches from mine :biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Sep 12, 2008)

Rory's such a cutie, I love that first pic with the strawberry! and Skyler is just stunning, he makes me want a dutchie.:inlove: 

I'm glad you started a new blog, looking forward to more stories and pictures.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 12, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh and Crystal, we call Rory "Leo Killdozer" when he sees Skyler and goes into a rage. I swear, his eyes turn red! The rest of the time he's my sweet, fluffy baby though :biggrin2:
> 
> Skyler did the cutest thing the other day! He was lying next to me on the couch being petted (he'll lie there forever if I rub his ears), and actually flopped out with his legs behind him and everything! It was so cute, I've never had a bunny do that when I've petted them. Cinny used to jump up if you tried to touch him when he flopped and Ror does the same.



Bunnies can be little meanies with tudes, Lord knows Snuff has one, haha!

Aw, love the nickname for Rory! LOL, Snuff has a major one, Paddy!:shock: Per Daddy.

Aw, little Skyler sounds too cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 15, 2008)

Awwww Skyler does love you! So cute! Did he get the strawberry in the end from you guests? 

I think he could love me if he was given the chance.... Please give him a chance!  :biggrin2:

Oh, and we really need more pictures of your beautiful boys!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2008)

Yep, he got the strawberry! They both enjoyed eating their strawberry. My camera broke  so I'm having a hard time getting pictures. I've been using Paul's camera, but he takes it with him to work a lot. I need a new camera! Any ideas for a good, not TOO expensive camera?

Also, I'm sure Skyler would love you! He's quite outgoing and seems to like strangers fine. Rory is less social and hid from all the guests. 

You should see how adorable Rory is... In the morning, he greets me by standing up on his back legs with his ears up in the air and his nose sticking out of his cage. He lets me pet him for a while, then I pick him up and hold him like a baby, kissing his nose and rubbing his belly. We do this pretty much every morning! He's such a sweetie :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 15, 2008)

Rory is a big meanie! He nearly gave me a heart attack a minute ago, my heart is still racing. I looked over at him in his cage, and he was lying on the upper shelf in his cage in a very strange position, head on the floor and eyes closed. I watched him for a couple seconds and it didn't look like he was breathing at all. I yelled his name twice. NO RESPONSE. The whole world came crashing down on me, it's amazing how much your mind can race in a second or two! I thought how in a second I'd be pulling my dead baby out of his cage, and how awful it would be for him to be gone. As if Tallulah dying wasn't enough. Then the little fart opened his eyes, looked at me and started licking his paws like nothing was wrong! He's now sitting there washing his back feet :grumpy: I'm extremely happy that he's fine, but what a mean trick to play on mommy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 16, 2008)

Rory is being very mischievous lately. Yesterday he did the pretending to die thing, plus he went digging in his litter box right after I cleaned up from when he did it before. The carpet was clean for about 2 minutes. Then he growled and attacked the dust pan when I was sweeping up doots on the floor. I'm not sure if he was mad at me and got the dust pan by mistake, or if he didn't like the dust pan. This morning, Paul got up before me and woke me up to say that Rory was digging in his litter box like crazy and made a huge mess. I told him to let Rory out of the cage and close the door so he couldn't dig... Apparently, Rory ran out of the cage and to the litter box in the corner of the room so he could dig there and spray litter everywhere :grumpy: In a few minutes we're headed to the hardware store to buy a grate to put over his litter boxes! It's a little tiresome when he makes messes, but I know Rory's not trying to be "bad"- I actually secretly think it's kind of cute, even though Paul is annoyed about it.

In other news, I was at the craft store this afternoon and bought stuff for their Halloween and autumn photos! I bought three little cloth pumpkins, a little turkey, a little scare crow, two bags of silk autumn leaves, some Halloween themed wooden cut outs to paint, and best of all, stuff to make Skyler a Halloween costume! He's too tiny to fit into even the smallest dog costume. I got stuff to make him a PIRATE costume :biggrin2: I'm going to make him a little hat and everything. I hope he doesn't mind wearing it! Rory's going to be a fire engine and wear the costume I bought him after Halloween last year. It fits him perfectly and is adorable!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 19, 2008)

Did you get the grates for the litterboxes? It should help, really. Bad Rory!

Aw, the costume sounds so cute! It's funny, I was actually talking to someone last night about pet costumes, as she got some for her dogs at Petsmart! She got a fireman and witch and police officer ones, haha. She said they are like $15 too! Cuz I was thinking of a construction worker for Snuff, haha!

I can't wait til the contest!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, another little bun has joined the crew! I think most people know about her already, but here's Phoebe Mae:






Her birthday is July 25th, she's about 9 weeks old :biggrin2: I got her while I was in Seattle for my cousin's wedding and a half ago, she flew home to Alaska with me just like Tallulah did! Phoebe Mae is a Holland Lop-Mini Rex mix and a wonderful little girl, she's brought us so much joy already. I'm amazed how much she has taken my mind off Tallulah. The Mae part of her name is after Tallulah, who I called Mae Mae a lot.

She was nervous around us at first, but is now leaping up on the couch and sitting on our laps and "melting" for pets. She has SO MUCH energy, it's adorable when she gets the "Phoebe Jeebies" and binkies everywhere. I tell ya, it's like the girl is binky propelled. She chins everything (including us), and is rather bossy! It's adorable. Rory unsurprisingly seems to want to eat her, so we're keeping them apart, but Skyler is fascinated by her presence and seems to like her. I'm not going to try to bond them until she's been spayed in about 4 months, but before then I may let them out to play together sometimes if they seem to be okay. I'm going to wait on that for at least another month or so too.

Of course, here are some pictures of my little princess!

First night at my mom's house, she was so tiny:































Leaving her carrier after we arrived in Alaska (this is her temp cage until she's completely litter trained):














































With Miss Puppy:



















































Chillin'


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 8, 2008)

I wasn't sure how many pictures I could submit at once, so here are more!

With the stripey pants, I took a lot of pictures of Tallulah like this:





















Phoebe Mae poops everywhere! She's great about peeing in her litter box so far, but the doots fly when she's out of her cage... Like Tallulah, she enjoys sitting outside Rory's cage, but I have to have this NIC barrier up so he doesn't hurt her:






"GET OFF MY LAWN!"











A couple shots from tonight:






Washin' the feets:






Being lovey with Paul:






"I wanna sit on your lap!"











"Piggy back ride?"






And last of all, videos!

The first two are from her first day in Alaska:









Getting loves:









Tunnel of fun:





Binkies!





Phew, I think I'm all caught up on Phoebe Mae's arrival! I have more pictures of her and the boys, but they'll have to wait until tomorrow. I hope you enjoyed!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Oct 8, 2008)

OMG. you better hide Phoebe! She is too adorable and I am on my way now to bunnynap her!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 9, 2008)

Eeeeeeek! Sooo cute! 

:inlove::inlove::inlove:

I LOVE the little binkies she does! I was gonna ask is she a wire chewer lol, but I guess she is, or at least she will be! :shock: 

I love little Phoebe Mae!! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 9, 2008)

Jen, I haven't caught her chewing anything yet! She just chins everything. I know we have cords on the floor, but there's not really much we can do. We have them as bundled up as possible and there were WAY more before we got bunnies. You know, we did have one of those plastic floor things that most of them were contained under, but I don't know where it went! I'll have to ask Paul. When she's out of her cage, I sit on the floor and watch her to make sure she isn't getting into trouble.

Also, her baby coat has fallen out even more and she's definitely sorta rexy now! SO soft :biggrin2:

Rory and Skyler are big dorks, I love them. Last night, Rory went into the dark bedroom and my cockatiels saw him, got freaked out (OMG it's gonna eat us!), and started squawking and flapping around. This freaked out Rory, who started thumping (OMG they're gonna eat me!). For some reason he stayed on the spot, thumping away, and I had to go rescue them from each other! And Skyler is such a mama's boy, he follows me everywhere. I think I accidentally kicked him lightly about 10 times in 2 minutes yesterday as I walked around the room, but it doesn't phase him. It's like he leaps in front of my feet. He even follows me into the bathroom! He's a funny boy.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 9, 2008)

We found some of those cord-covers in a cheap shop here for Â£1 each. They're sort of spiraly, and they come with a clip that is hard to describe but makes it really easy to fit. We use it where we can't hide wires out of the way, although I don't know if you guys will have them over there! 

So she's getting rexy fur now? Like, proper rexy fur? That's sooo unfair! I want a bunny with rex fur! I think on my trip to San Francisco I'll have to take a detour and do some bunny napping 

And LOL at Rory and Skyler. I can just picture Rory sat there thumping at the birds, yet not moving! He was saying 'Mummeeeeeeeee!!! SAAAAAAAVE MEEEEEEE!' lol!! 

And I wish, wish wish my bunnies would follow me around like Skyler does. He's so cute! All your bunnies seem to bond to you so well and be super affectionate!


----------



## swanlake (Oct 9, 2008)

omg Phoebe is freaking ADORABLE. i think she is the cuteset bunny i have seen! gah, can't get over the cutenesss....


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 12, 2008)

Swanlake, I'm so flattered that you think she's so adorable :biggrin2: Even though I know I can't take credit for her cuteness! She's such a funny girl, last night I cut the bottoms off of some paper cups to use for something else and gave her the tops to play with. Rory and Skyler like them, they're basically light paper rings that they can chew and toss. Anyway, before I went to bed, I checked on her to make sure she was set for the night, and right as I walked into the kitchen I saw her stick her head into one of the rings and it got stuck! It wasn't around her neck, just stuck on her noggin. It was pretty funny. I pulled it off then took the rings out of her cage so she doesn't do it again when mommy isn't there to rescue her. Rory has a tendency to stick his head in things too.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 24, 2008)

I have lots more pictures to share! The three bunnos had a little photo shoot outside in the snow a week or so ago, and I did Phoebe Mae's autumn pictures. I'll try to post them all tomorrow. I spent about 3 hours tonight working on Skyler's Halloween costume (he's going to be a pirate), hopefully I'll finish it tomorrow morning. Then I have to make Phoebe Mae's, she's going to be a witch!

Phoebs is doing so well. I'd say she's completely settled in now, and has been for a while. She doesn't cower anymore when she sees us, or try to back away. She's the baby queen of the house. Skyler, Tallulah and her all settled in really fast, I wonder if it's because they were young when I got them and hadn't experienced trauma? Rory took a few months until he really felt comfortable here, and I remember it took a couple months until Cinnabun felt safe, even though we got him as a baby. My mom thought maybe Cinny couldn't hop because he walked everywhere the first several weeks!

Well, time to go to bed, just wanted to give a bunny update.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

More pictures? YAY!!!! :biggrin2:

I'm so glad to hear Phoebe is settling in well. You always seem to land the cuddliest sweetest bunnies! Phoebe as a witch? NEVER! 

I know what you mean about the bunny walk as well. Mouse did that pretty much constantly for the first month we had her. We'd forgotten all about it until the other night when she went in the kitchen for the first time, and she walked all around it! 

How's my Rorybean and Skyler?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Can I have your bunnies?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 24, 2008)

Jade, you don't need *my* bunnies, you have enough already!

Jen, Rory and Skyler are doing well. Rory is going through a massive molt, the top of his head is rather short on fur at the moment because the new stuff is growing in! I've been Furminating him every day and I have enough fur to make 10 new Rorys. So, Alicia, I take that back... You can have a Rory replica, but not the original :biggrin2: He's such a good boy and sits on my lap while I brush him. Then I use the lint roller on him to get the excess little hairs that are clinging on! Remember how he was mad at me for a few months after we brought Skyler home? I'm so glad he's over that. He's back to his regular self, seeking me out for pets and everything. I wouldn't trust him with Phoebe Mae at all, but at least he doesn't hate her as much as he hates Skyler. He hasn't taken any of his anger out on me either, I was a little worried how he'd react to her since last time he bit me. I have a scar on my hand from that 

Skybo is doing well too! He's shedding some, but not as bad as a couple weeks ago. Both boys get a papaya tablet every night. I think Skyler is a bit overweight, so I've been slowly cutting back on his pellets a little. I can see an improvement already. He was looking rather like a little sumo wrestler for a while! 

All my bunnies have different ways of loving. Rory is sort of a private bun who likes to keep to himself- if he doesn't feel like getting attention, he'll run away. But every day he seeks me out for pets and kisses at least a couple times, sometimes many times. I also think he trusts me more than any of the others. He'll lie on his back in my arms for a long time and get cuddles. Sometimes he approaches Paul for pets if I'm not there, but he's usually ignored.

Skyler is a bundle of sweetness. It seems like over time, he's dislike being picked up more and more- he'll squirm as soon as I pick him up usually. But at the same time, he NEVER has run away from me when I approach him to pick him up. And even though he doesn't like being carried or held, he's super cuddly and will hop on my lap or lie down next to me for a very long time, grinding his teeth, while I pet him. He also is my little shadow and follows me everywhere, I have to be so careful not to kick him or step on him! He too will go over to Paul occasionally for pets, but 19 times out of 20, he'll come to me.

Phoebe Mae is a sassy, sweet baby. While she's out of her cage, she spends a lot of time binkying and running and exploring, but she also spends a lot of time on the couch with us. She likes to get pets and cuddles and kisses, and likes to sit on laps and also dig! She'll lie down for head pets, but it usually only lasts a couple minutes until she thinks of something more fun to do. She likes Paul a lot and probably spends almost as much time with him as me. I pet her more, feed her, clean her cage, give her more attention, etc, but I think it's sweet that she likes him too. Paul says she's his favorite. Phoebe Mae doesn't mind being held or picked up, but if she's on the floor playing, it can be harder to get her because she runs away when you touch her sometimes! Too busy having fun :biggrin2:

All in all, I would say I have 3 happy bunnies! Rory wishes he were an only bunny, but I think he's still happy.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Nov 5, 2008)

EEEEE! Phoebe is the C-UUU-test little bunners! Congradulations on your new addition! She's adorable!

Tell Phoebe Mae thatMerlie the Mermaid says:hello :carrot


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 22, 2008)

Time for my once monthly blog update! The bunnies are all doing well. 

Poor Skyler had another run in with Rory and in the 2 seconds that there was only a NIC barrier between them, Rory managed to chomp him on the face- right opposite from his scar from the last time they met! This bite isn't as bad but is actually more noticeable, it will be interesting to see if it scars too. I'm sure it hurt, but Skyler is enjoying approximately twice the amount of bunny treats plus extra hugs and kisses because I feel so guilty over him being bitten! Then a few days before that, I decided to introduce Skyler and Phoebe Mae. Their meeting was very short and took place on the bed upstairs where they never go. It involved sniffing, then him trying to hump her, then her going AWWW HECK NO! and fighting back. I was ready to separate them so they only fought for a couple seconds, but there were clumps of black fur all over the bed and poor Skybes was thrown to the floor by the tiny 14 week old Phoebe Mae! On the one hand I feel sorry for Skyler and hope they can still bond after she's been spayed, and on the other I'm a little proud of Phoebe for not letting anyone push her around :biggrin2: Skyler needed lots of kisses after that fiasco and has a small scab on his chin from where she bit him- she apparently went for the jugular :shock:

Rory is a happy boy. He's been extra lovey with me lately, it's so cute! There's something about my Rory that just makes me melt. Nothing has really changed in his life in the past month. I gave him some cooked acorn squash tonight to see if he'd like it, he completely shunned it. So far, the ONLY foods he hasn't gone wild over are in the squash family- pumpkin, zucchini and acorn! He refuses to try any of them. I did however find out that he looooves mandarin oranges and can practically fit a whole section in his mouth at once. The other night a bit of juice from his orange section dribbled on the couch and he kept going to lick that spot periodically over the next hour! 

Phoebe Mae is my little princess. She's growing so well! She's becoming such a beautiful, long legged bunny. She looks so graceful. Her fur is interesting... it's not rexy, but it's silkier than Holland Lop fur. She's very nice to pet and will stop and lie down on the floor if I go over to her when she's running around. She's very athletic, smart, curious and loving and fits in so well here! Paul suggested we change her name to Billie since she climbs all over EVERYTHING like a billy goat. She's getting better about digging and biting at our clothes. As I type this, she's lying next to me being petted. She's also starting to get a tiny dewlap, it is ADORABLE! Hard to capture in pictures, but it's there. I decided to remove the barrier from around Rory's cage a few days ago to see how he and Phoebe Mae would act- I didn't have the barrier up when Tallulah was here and Rory eventually got over trying to eat her through the cage bars. If you'll recall, Tallulah loved him even though he hated her, and would spend a lot of time sitting outside his cage. Eventually he got used to her and stopped getting mad at her, he'd usually ignore her and would sometimes groom himself at the same time as her or flop down near her. Here's a picture of Tallulah and Rory:







So I hoped Phoebe Mae and Rory would be like Tallulah and Rory were, but it didn't work out. At first Phoebe was very curious about Rory and kept running up to sniff him through the bars, but when he acted aggressively towards her (growling and lunging), she got mad and started to growl and lunge at HIM with her little tail so high in the air I could see her phantom doot marking! Needless to say, the barrier was quickly put back up.

November 14th was Tallulah's 1st birthday. We celebrated even though she's gone. I bought a chocolate eclair and a tiny fruit tart from the bakery for Paul and I, and the bunnies got a baby banana. We all thoroughly enjoyed our treats. I miss Tallulah like crazy, Phoebe Mae is the only thing that's lessened the pain for me. She's my sassy little angel girl.

Here's Skyler enjoying the birthday banana, you can see the first scar Rory gave him... he now has another one on the other side of his face :cry2
















In other pet news, we got a new cockatiel! Poor Arthur was quite distraught over Luca's death in October (they were together for 6 years), but I was having quite a hard time finding another cockatiel. A couple days after Halloween we were at Petco and saw they had a new cockatiel in the cockatiel cage (we'd tried to meet the other tiels but they were not remotely tame), a tiny, cute little Lutino with black stuff on it's face. They told us she was injured and at the vet's for a couple weeks recovering, and was on sale for 50% off. I asked to hold it and much to my surprise, this bird would actually sit on my finger and let me scratch it's head without biting! We took Baby Bird home, immediately introduced her to Arthur and it was love at first sight. We never even set up the cage we bought for Baby Bird because Arthur made it clear he wanted her with HIM. They're so happy together, it's adorable. Baby Bird quickly learned how to step up and I clipped her wings and toe nails, and got a blood sample to send off for a DNA sex test. She still isn't really sure what to make of Paul and I, but it can be slow going with cockatiels and she's so sweet and darling. We're trying to think up a name for her, we had named her Harley because we thought she was a boy but the DNA test results I got the other day say otherwise!

Also, I got a new camera- the Canon Digital Rebel XSi inkbouce: Paul got it for me for Christmas, but our friend accidentally spilled the beans so he gave it to me early! I ordered a book about how to use it and a nice camera bag, hopefully in a couple weeks I'll be taking gorgeous pictures of the bunnies and birdies to share :dancingorig:


On to the pictures! I have a lot since I haven't posted any in a long time.

Bunnies outside back at the beginning of October:










































Phoebe celebrating autumn:











NOM NOM






TONGUE!






The only way I could get her to stay still for pictures was by petting her (the other bunnies are easily plied with food), so she looks rather flat and sleepy:






Paul loving on Phoebe Mae:






Phoebe Mae tonight... these were all taken with the new camera, they don't look as amazing as some people's pictures because they were taken on auto and I know nothing about the camera yet! You can see her dewlap-let :biggrin2:











Again, I had to pet her to get her to stay still for the pictures so she looks flat and sleepy.











Cockatiels! The ones on the couch were taken with the old camera, the others were taken with the new camera.

New Baby Bird:





















Fu Manchu birdy:






in her bird diaper:






You can see that Arthur has groomed most of the black stuff off her face! It was dried on medicine that got dirty.











Birdies no like the flash.






I think that's everything! Stay tuned for my next update, which will hopefully be before Christmas :bunny18


----------



## Flashy (Nov 22, 2008)

You buns are beautful  and your cockatiels are great too, especially the yellow one (we used to have one of those).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 23, 2008)

Flashy, I'm glad you like them!! 

Baby Bird now has a name! I decided on *Zipporah*. It's Hebrew and means "bird". There was a character named Zipporah in one of my favorite children's books, I've loved the name for years! Back before I got Arthur and Michaela (the hen I got at the same time, she sadly died years ago), I wanted to name my bird Zipporah if it was a girl, but it didn't fit Michaela. Then I wanted to name my new girl bunny Zipporah and call her Zoie Mae, but I met Phoebe Mae and again, didn't fit! Zipporah fits this little bird to a T though, so hooray! It's pronounced zip-POR-a, we're probably going to call her Zip, Zippy, Zizi or Ziva a lot- only time will tell what silly nicknames she ends up with that's vaguely based on her name! Rory, Skyler, Phoebe Mae, Tallulah and Arthur are also known as Wowo, Kyky, Bebe, Mae Mae and Furfy so we'll see.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 24, 2008)

I bought some yarn to make bunny scarves and hats for their Christmas pictures. I made Rory's scarf this evening, it's red and white stripes with green fringe. Skyler's will be green and white stripes with red fringe, and Phoebe Mae's will be red and green stripes with white fringe! I'm going to try to crochet tiny hats for the boys but plan to put bows on Phoebe's ears. 

I've noticed something about Rory that's kind of weird. Sometimes when he's lying in the meatloaf position falling asleep (or maybe he's asleep already), his body twitches and his head nods around. Sometimes he moves so much that I worry and go over and wake him up! Is this normal?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 30, 2008)

I made Rory's hat and scarf a few days ago, yesterday I finally found the green yarn I need to make Skyler's and Phoebe's. Here's Rory relaxing on my lap and modeling his new duds:











I love my hare bear! 

Everybun is doing well. Skyler's bite from Rory is healing great, I'm hoping the hair will grow back in too! Phoebe Mae is growing wonderfully, I just looked at her baby pictures and she looks so tiny :biggrin2: She's still small- it's hard to tell in the pictures because I think she has a mature face and body, but she's still smaller than Skyler. I wonder how big she'll get! Her dewlap has grown even more in the past couple days, it's so cute. We call them her boobies :embarrassed: She had a close call tonight though! We have a NIC barrier in the doorway at the top of the stairs to keep the buns out of our bedroom, and Phoebe managed to break one of the panels off. Paul went upstairs to fix it and she was sitting at the bottom of the stairs. Two of the panels came off while he was trying to attach them and they flew down the stairs, barely missing Phoebs. They would have really hurt her, they were going fast and had the connectors attached. She managed to bolt out of the way and thumped until I picked her up and cuddled her. Paul feels bad even though it was an accident, Phoebe Mae is his favorite and he knows how upset I'd be if something happened to her. So glad she's okay! She even went back to sitting on the stairs a minute later while he finished fixing the barrier 

I wouldn't trade any of my bunnies, but I really wish they didn't all hate each other  I've never got to see my bunnies cuddle. Hopefully with time and patience, at least two of them will bond!

I checked out Petfinder tonight and really noticed a pair of bunnies for the first time. They're at a rabbit rescue in Anchorage and have actually been there ever since I checked Petfinder for the first time, back in March of 2007 :shock2: Here is their listing:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=5021922

Jar Jar is a gorgeous English Lop-Rex mix (his name is way too undignified for such a handsome gentleman!) and Pearl is a Nethie. I love them both! Paul and I were awwing over them. I so wish we lived somewhere bigger.... For some reason 5 bunnies seems like a LOT more than 3, but it would be so nice to have an already bonded pair since I seem to have a poisonous effect on bunny love! Since the poor babies have been there so long already, maybe if they're meant to be ours, they'll still be available when we move to a bigger apartment, possibly this May.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

Too cute.:shock:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 30, 2008)

Jade, do you mean Ror or Jar Jar and Pearl?


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 30, 2008)

ALL! Though Pearl is a doll.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 3, 2008)

Isn't she adorable, Ali? I saw their listing at the perfect time, that day I'd been ogling Delusional's English Lop Alfie, as well as the new Velveteen Lop Zuri and I've ALWAYS wanted another Nethie since my first bunny was a Netherland Dwarf. I almost wish I hadn't seen their listing because now I'm thinking about them! 

I don't have any pictures to add right now (though I may tonight!), I wanted to point out my avatar though! Michaela added Phoebe Mae to it  Thanks, Michaela!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

Phoebe Mae has been Little Miss Chompers the past few days! She's as cuddly and loving as ever, but nips a lot... When I'm carrying her, when she's sitting on a lap, sometimes just when she runs by. She only bites our clothes and it doesn't really hurt (most of the time she just gets the fabric), and she's never left a mark. She doesn't seem to be mad when she does it, I think she actually nips because she wants attention! Mind you, she gets plenty of attention, but she wants more pets. I've been putting her on the floor and ignoring her when she bites. Hopefully she'll stop soon.

I figured out why her feet are green. For a couple weeks, I was wondering why her feet were getting progressively more yellow/green... Her litter box isn't overflowing or anything. Rory's feet are always pure white. Skyler's foot fur is mostly black so I can't really tell, but Phoebs' have become practically fluorescent lately. I can't believe it took so long to make the connection, but Phoebe Mae has an old phone book in her cage that she loves to chew and fling pages from... it happens to be the yellow pages! She sits on the pages a lot. Mystery solved.

Rory is a funny bunny. Sometimes he practically begs to be held and cuddled, other times he hops down to the bottom floor of his cage when he sees me coming because he knows I can't reach him. Usually every morning and every night, he feels cuddly and stands up on his back feet with his ears part way up, looking hopelessly cute and doe eyed, begging to be held.

Skyler is my butterball turkey of a bunny. He isn't fat (he was a little a few weeks ago, but he's trimmed down and I think is now just right), he just has a roly poly little body. He's so sweet. Whenever he sees me coming, he runs back and forth in front of the cage door. I'm not sure if he's just happy to see me or is hoping I'm bringing food (I hope it's the first!), but it sure is cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL Shiloh, I love that Phoebe fooled you all with the green feet for so long!!! :laughsmiley: I bet she was saying 'muuuum! I keep telling you why my feet are green, you wont listen to me!' 

Poor Skyler being a 'butterballl turkey'..... I don't think you're chubby Skybes! You can come live with me!! :biggrin2: 

I love the way you write about your bunnies too- I never do that in my blog. I wish I did sometimes because I think I'd remember more about their personalities then....

But.... We NEED more pictures! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: 

:nod


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 5, 2008)

Jen, I promise to get some pictures tonight! I've been lazy with the pictures taking. Phoebe Mae is growing so much that I should really take lots of her! If I were using a regular film camera, it would probably seem like I've taken a ton of pictures, but since we can take pretty much as many as we want with digital cameras, it doesn't seem like a lot of photos. Also, thanks for reading and commenting on my blog, it's good to know people are looking at it :hug:

I did try to get a video of Rory this afternoon. I was eating a candy cane and he hopped over... I offered the candy cane to him and he was licking away at it, very cute. I had Christmas music playing and he was sitting in front of the stockings, it was so festive! But when I grabbed the camera, he decided he didn't want anymore :grumpy: I'll try to get a video of him tomorrow. I promise I don't stuff the bunnies full of junk food, I figured a couple licks (not bites) of a candy cane wouldn't hurt him.

The bunnies all got cilantro tonight. Rory got a gigantic wad of it, Skyler got about 10 stems and Phoebe Mae got 2 (it was her first time tasting it). Skyler managed to fit all 10 in his mouth at once (it was pretty funny), Phoebe Mae chinned hers, then daintily nibbled away and took longer than both Rory and Skyler to eat hers, and Rory scarfed his down in about 30 seconds. I turned around and he was sitting on the paper plate washing his paws, then proceeded to eat/shred the plate.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 8, 2008)

This blog is also kind of the cockatiel blog! The tielies are doing well, they love each other and it's so cute. Their new birdy flight suits came in the mail (the original ones I ordered were too small, I have tiny birds!). It's fairly easy to get them into the flight suits and the birds don't poop on everything with their flight suits on. I'll have to post a picture of them in their suits, I took some the other night but it takes Photobucket about 10 minutes (seriously) to upload one photo from my new camera because the images are so large. They're pretty cute in their little suits, and when it warms up (in about 6 MONTHS, not kidding!), I can safely take them outside to enjoy the sun because their flight suits come with little leashes. 

We changed Zipporah's name. Paul couldn't remember it and I was afraid she was going to be Baby Bird forever. Her new name is Poppet! I think it's adorable, if I'd thought of it the first time I was trying to name her, I would have chosen it. She's so cute, sweet and little and has rosy cheeks just like a little dolly. All my other pets have people names so it's kinda nice to have something different. I originally thought of Trinket back when we first got her, but didn't like the nickname "Trinki" (which she would undoubtedly be called by me). Poppy is really cute though.

Buns are all doing well. Rory's barrier wasn't up properly the other night and poor little Phoebsie got bitten on the face! You could barely see a tiny bit of blood right after it happened and you can't even see it anymore, so it wasn't serious. She sure was mad at him though! Poor baby.


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 8, 2008)

I call my best friend Poppet and she calls me Phoebsie hehe. 
How do the birds take to wearing the flight suits? I'm thinking about getting another tiel as it's just not the same with out one And want he/she to be able to fly and be natural without pooping everywhere lol. 
But poor Phoebesies nose, send her kisses from Phoebe Snr haha.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 8, 2008)

Phoebe, here is the web site that I bought the flight suits from: http://www.flightquarters.com/index.html

A cockatiel I had a few years ago, Little Bird (we put off giving him a real name we'd actually call him by for too long so he was just named Little Bird, that's why I wanted to be sure Poppet got a real name!), had a flight suit too. His was rainbow colored. He wore it every day! It really depends on the personality of your cockatiel for whether or not he'll put up with wearing it. It was REALLY easy to put on Little Bird, pretty easy to put on Poppet, and a little tougher to put on Arthur because he doesn't like having his body touched, but it's not hard. The key is to put it on as quickly as possible! I can get it on in them in less than 10 seconds. They don't mind wearing the flight suits, especially after they get used to the idea.

That's funny that your nickname is Phoebsie and you call your friend Poppet! I didn't know your name was Phoebe until you started posting on the forum again. I obviously think it's a lovely name  I also call her Phoebsilein, bet no one calls you that! Her sweet little face is doing fine. Skybo is still healing from when Rory bit him last (he was bitten back in April and it scarred, then bitten again a couple weeks ago). I'm afraid this will scar too. My poor little scar faced boy! We need to muzzle Rory or something


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 8, 2008)

They're soo cheap! :shock:.Here, if you manage to find them they're $54.00 :shock: Does poop get stuck in their butt feathers? All your birds sound lovely Ohlly used to love pets so I bet he would of worn one just fine hehe. 

I get called Phoebenstein and Feces by my 2yr old cousin cause she cant say Phoebe haha. you should employ some of the people who make halters for their breyer horses and get a muzzle 

Edited to make it make sense haha.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 10, 2008)

PepnFluff, your cousin calls you Feces? How unfortunate! That actually is a fairly accurate name for Phoebe Mae, she is a little poop machine!

Anyway, here are some pictures from tonight and the past couple days. I'm too tired to write much in the way of descriptions, hopefully everyone knows which pet is which!












You can see her phantom turd AND her heart shaped mark by her nose:











He's such a cute round shape!






Love the ear shadow:





















Hehe, they have matching facial expressions:











Modeling their flight suits (I chose the fancy printed fabric, hers is Kaleidoscope and his is Seafoam):


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 12, 2008)

Rory's been oddly camera shy lately, but I got a picture of him a few minutes ago that I love! He's a little blurry or out of focus, but I love it anyway.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 12, 2008)

Hehe, I had a bit of fun with MS Paint and created this!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 14, 2008)

Prepare for the cute that is Rory wanting to be petted! He does this every night, stands on his back legs with his ears back, paws on the side of the cage, asking to be petted. Many nights we'll just walk by his cage and he'll be like that. I also took video which I'll post tomorrow. He usually does this at about 2 am, when I'm trying to go to bed. Usually end up staying awake even later so I can pet him :biggrin2:
















These pictures and the video were taken with a little camera I bought today. My lovely Canon doesn't take video, and I really want to be able to film the bunnies. The new camera is also very tiny (a little smaller than a deck of cards) so I can take it more places than the big camera. The photos it takes aren't that awesome, but I only paid $100 for it (it usually sells for $159). Photos in bright light look fine. Here's the camera, mine is green!

http://www.amazon.com/Fujifilm-Finepix-Digital-Camera-Optical/dp/B0011ZK6YS/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1229255627&sr=8-1


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's the Rory video:


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww, I love the video! Rory's so adorable. I love his little hat and scarf too, I should learn how tocrochet


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 14, 2008)

What cuties! I was wondering what the flight suits are for. Is it to contain poops or just to look cool?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm glad to know you two are enjoying my blog! I was wondering if anyone was reading  Tonyshuman, yes, the diapers are to contain the birdy poop when they're out of their cage. 

My Phoebsie is so sweet! I love her so much, I feel so lucky to have her. She's such a cuddly girl. She just spent the last 10 minutes licking my arm while I petted her :inlove: The world would be a better place if everyone had a Phoebe Mae.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 30, 2008)

Look at how cute this bunny is! http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12637061

He's at the shelter in Kenai, which is several hours away from Fairbanks. If he were at the Fairbanks shelter, I'd think he's Rory's brother! He's so adorable. I hope he gets a good home.

I'm missing my bunzos and birdlets and Paul a lot right now. I'm in Washington and have been since Christmas Eve. Paul is taking care of the pets. Well he's down in Eagle River visiting his family but he's headed back home tomorrow, he's only gone for a couple days. I don't get back until January 6th! I keep thinking about how soft Rory is and how chubby his cheeks are, and how Phoebe Mae's tail sticks out to the side a lot. Skyler's stubby little ears and cuddly ways. Skybo turns one tomorrow, December 30th! I'm sad I won't get to be with him on his big day. Paul gets home tomorrow night, hopefully he'll take some birthday pictures for me and give Skybes a special treat. I'll have a little party for him when I get home :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 11, 2009)

For some reason I just LOVE this bunny! He is so cute, I just want to pick him up and squeeeeeeeze him:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12782427


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2009)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> For some reason I just LOVE this bunny! He is so cute, I just want to pick him up and squeeeeeeeze him:
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12782427


_*DIES*_:shock:


Look at his coloring! How precious does he look?!


----------



## Epic_win (Jan 12, 2009)

All of your bunnies are adorable!

And so are your birds. I just have a slight fear of birds. But still they are very pretty lol


----------



## BooLette (May 5, 2009)

So, how are all of these buns doing lately? They are all sooo adorable! I also have to say that today I read your old blog and this one and I am also a rattie lover, and a goosemooser! 
So sorry about Tallulah although it is a bit late.
Such gorgeous buns, and they all look as though they are sooo spoiled and loved by mommy and daddy!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 20, 2009)

Sorry I haven't updated my blog in months! I've been busy with school and work and all. I don't think many people read my blog anyway and I guess I forget that I'm keeping it for myself, too!

Anyway, all is good in bunnyville, thank goodness. Poor Rory went through a bout of stasis that took a full MONTH for him to recover from. He even got a skin infection during that time from the sub q fluids they gave him at the vet so he had to be on antibiotics for two weeks. He's all better now though, I'm so relieved and it's great to see him back to himself. He's kind of mad at me because I was brushing him every day and making him take medicine, Pedialyte and pineapple juice, but he has been venturing over to let me pet him occasionally. I'm sure he'll get over being mad soon enough.

Skyler is my sweet little dumpling. Not much has changed in his life. He went through a molt at the same time as Rory, and I'm glad I was feeding him lots of salads and brushing him too because he pooped a string of TWENTY ONE turds ALLLLL stuck together with hair. It was spectacular! Aside from that, he's his usual food loving, attention loving, cuddle loving self. He's so adorable, I think one of the cutest bunnies I've ever seen. Not that I'm biased! I've been slowly cutting back his pellets to help him lose some weight for the past 6 weeks, I think he's looking a little slimmer now.

Phoebe Mae is allll grown up now! I weighed her a couple weeks ago and was astounded to see she weighs the same as both Rory and Skyler- 4 1/2 pounds. She is 9 1/2 months old and hasn't been spayed yet, we plan on doing that in June once I conquer my fear of her dying during or after the surgery. She's a really sweet girl though and has 0 hormonal/behavioral issues even though she isn't spayed yet. She also has the cutest dewlap ever and is quite loving and energetic. She is Paul's favorite, hands down. She seems very smart.

Today has had many bunny developments. First, I bought another Superyard XT play yard for the bunnies to play in! We had one set up in the backyard last summer, and it's decent sized, but I just felt like they needed more place to run and play. Tonight I bought a second one, and now their play yard is seriously bigger than our living room. Phoebe Mae got to try it out before too many mosquitoes came out and she did the hugest binkies I have EVER seen. I think the new and improved play yard will get lots of use.

Also, today Paul bought a shop vac to help vacuum up the hay around their cage. I think he just wanted an excuse to buy a gadget since we've gotten by without it before :biggrin2: For Mother's Day just over a week ago he bought me a little handheld vacuum to clean up the bunny doots after they play in the living room, so we are very rich when it comes to vauums! The vacuum will also be good for sucking up stray feathers from our cockatiels. 

Okay, the most exciting bunny development for last... We may be acquiring another rabbit! Tonight one of Paul's friend's friends e-mailed us to ask if we want their bunny since they know we are bunny loving folk and have three of our own. The bunny they're rehoming doesn't get along with their girl bunny. He's only 3 1/2 pounds and is missing part of one ear, he's SOOOO cute and here's his Craigslist ad:

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/pet/1179790013.html

He looks just like a bunny listed on Petfinder from our local animal shelter a week or so ago, and it turns out it is him! I was admiring him on Petfinder all last week. The funny thing is I was half jokingly trying to get Paul to go down to the shelter to meet him, and Paul said he would name him Marcus. This was a week or so ago so it's rather fateful that the bunny may be ours after all! 

So we're probably going to go meet him tomorrow evening. Rather exciting, huh?


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 20, 2009)

Hi Shiloh, it's nice to read your blog again.

I'm glad to hear all your Bunnies are doing well. Need updated photos.

Congratulations on the new Bunny. He's very cute. Are you going to try to bond him with one of your other bunnies?

Do you have a picture of *Superyard XT play* *yard?* I'd love to see what it looks like, I'd like to get something for our bunnies to run outside in.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 20, 2009)

Susan, here's a link to the play yard on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00020L78M/ref=cm_cmu_pg__header

I think I paid around $55 for each of mine. I didn't get a picture of the double play yard today because the lighting was kind of bad, but I will for sure tomorrow! I have photos of all three bunnies outside when I just had the one play yard, I need to get them off my camera. Tomorrow I'll probably post some more photos.

I'm pretty excited about the potential new bunny. I've been happy and content with my three, but who can resist a little 1 eared bunny in need of a loving home? Also if we do get him, Phoebe Mae will have THREE studly man buns to pick from after she's spayed. Between the 4 rabbits, 2 of them are bound to get along, right? Bunny #4's owners said their girl bunny was attacking him, and not the other way around, so that seems encouraging. 

Thanks for reading my blog, Susan!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Shiloh for the link. That looks like a really good run for them especially if you have 2, that would be a good size.

So are you going tonight to see him? Will you be bringing him home tonight. PICTURES Please.

Susan


----------



## tonyshuman (May 20, 2009)

I'm so glad Rory's all better now. Lots of news, and Skyler is definitely a champion pooer! The new bunny is adorable and I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 20, 2009)

We are probably going to go meet him tonight! I'm waiting for an e-mail back from his current owners. I keep thinking, "oh no what if someone else adopted him and they just haven't told us yet!" BUT, realistically, they just posted the Craigslist ad at 10 pm last night and they were IMing Paul about him within half an hour, so I doubt they have people knocking down their door to take the bunny yet. Also they know we are good people who love our pets and they want what's best for the bunny so I doubt they would just hand him over to whoever. They're a nice couple, they just got him at the shelter last week and paid to get him neutered, but they're only charging the $35 that the animal shelter fee was. Also they could have just dumped him off back at the shelter when they found out their bunny doesn't like him, but they decided to find him a loving home on their own.

As much I as I'm getting excited about the prospect of a new bunny (and believe me, I am, I couldn't fall asleep last night and dreamed about him last night!), I also e-mailed his current owners with some info on how to bond bunnies in case they want to try again with him and their girl bunny. He just got neutered and has only been in their home for a week, which probably isn't enough time to see if their girl bunny could get used to him. Part of me is hoping they'll keep at it and eventually he will bond with their girl, part of me wants him with MEEEEE! 

To be honest, I'm surprised Paul even told me about the bunny. His current owners were e-mailing and IMing him and he easily could have said "No, sorry, we already have three and we're getting a cat soon". I'm sure he would have given me "the look" (the look saying I must be crazy and heck no) if I wanted to get another bunny under any other circumstances. Maybe because this bunny is coming from a friend he feels different? Or maybe because the bunny's so cute!

Anyway, I will update on potential bunny #4's status tonight. I'll also take the current bunnies outside to play in their great big play pen and take pictures!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 20, 2009)

Did you get him???????????

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 21, 2009)

Susan, it just turned 7 here and Paul is on his way home from work now. Haven't heard anything from the owners yet. I'll update as soon as I hear anything!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 21, 2009)

Sorry, I keep forgetting about time zones. LOL

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 21, 2009)

Susan, I'm getting so impatient! I want to know what's going on! This is almost as bad as the day we got Rory. I saw him on Petfinder the day before and we agreed to meet him after classes and after Paul was done with work, which wasn't until 4 pm. I think I called the animal shelter twice to make sure he was still there. Then when we actually got there, Paul was polite and opened the door for the people behind us, so they went in before us and proceeded to take 20 minutes (seriously) until we could finally talk to someone. To make it even harder, partway through those twenty minutes I spotted Rory's ears in the next room! He was lying down in the cage and you could just see his ears over the sides of the cage base. We weren't allowed to go in to see him until we had a volunteer with us. So I just looked at his ears for 10 minutes, willing him to get up and hop around so I could get a better look at him from the doorway.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 21, 2009)

I just looked through this blog and I hadn't looked at Phoebe Mae's baby pictures in a while. I can't believe how cuuuute and tiny she was! Awww. She still is adorable but she was so sweet and widdle. 

I took so many pictures during the time I wasn't writing in the blog! I'll try to add my favorites over the next few days. Here are pictures of the buns outside yesterday and today.

Great big play pen:

















TONGUE!











I have more Skylers and Phoebes but need to upload them.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 21, 2009)

Great pictures Shiloh. Your Babies are so cute. I love the spot on Skyler's face, too cute.

I really like your setup outside for them, it looks like alot of room for them to run around in.

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 21, 2009)

Those are a few of about 100 I took of them outside recently!

Also, I made a post about our new bunny to be over on the main forum: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46884&forum_id=1

:balloons:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 21, 2009)

More pictures from the past couple months:









































Super Phoebe:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 21, 2009)

Just a couple more of Skyler, then I'm finished uploading photos for tonight! I have a lot more though.

He pulled a plastic bag through the side of his cage and played with it for about an hour. Don't worry, I was within 3 feet of him the whole time and making sure he didn't panic or get strangled by the plastic bag! He just likes to dress up.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 21, 2009)

Wow, I'm terrible at names. I want a name for this bunny that doesn't sound too similar to the other bunnies' names. None of them actually know their names, but I retain the hope that they will one day learn and I don't want them to be confused!

I personally am a fan of Albion (occasionally shortened to Albie, cute or what?!) but Paul's not so fond of it. I also like Everley, aka Ever. Others I've thought of are:

Ramsey- sounds a little too close to Rory maybe
Sawyer- a little too close to Skyler
Phoenix- REALLY a little too close to Phoebe!
Noah- I don't want him to get his name and the word "no" mixed up. How sad.

Heck, even Albie ends with -be, just like Phoebe. I seem to recall having similar problems when naming Skyler and Phoebe Mae. I considered naming Phoebs Rhiannon instead, but Rhiordan (Rory's real name) and Rhiannon are too close. I really wanted to name Skyler "Ari" but thought Rory and Ari sound way too similar. You'd think with all the thousands of names there are in the world, it would be easy to find ones that don't sound the same!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 21, 2009)

Your pics are so great! That play pen is so great too--so is it made of two sets that were $55 each?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 22, 2009)

Claire, yep, it cost about $110 for the two sets total. I got a good deal on them since I bought them at the store I work at, they're normally $75 but the one I just bought was on sale for $59 and then my employee discount knocked off another $10. Petco actually sells the play yard too but for about $100! Amazon has free shipping if you want to buy a couple. Their play area is so big now that I can sit in it with them, no problem. They like to come over for a visit when they aren't eating or binkying. 

I placed an order with Busy Bunny a few days ago and it arrived today! Right in time for our new bunny's arrival tonight. I spent $75 and got lots of willow balls, baskets, grass mats and rings. I only bought the bulk sets. Phoebe can decimate several baskets in one day if I let her so we need lots of chew toys. Hopefully our new boy will like them too.

The names I'm considering for him are Albion, Everley, Blaise and Thornton. Any opinions? After we meet him I'm sure I'll have more ideas. It might seem weird to try to pick a name before I meet him, but Rory was named before I met him too (he was actually named several years before he was even born. I decided my next bunny was going to be Rhiordan aka Rory 8 years ago!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 12, 2009)

I haven't updated my blog since before we got Ned! Not too much has happened in the past 3 months. Everyone is still sweet. Rory still hates all the other bunnies, and so does Skyler. Good news is that Ned and Phoebe don't seem to hate each other! Phoebe Mae will be spayed soon, so I'm hoping she and Ned will hit it off when we introduce them afterwards 

Our newest addition, Ned Zaccheus _____ (he still doesn't have a last name, shameful I know! We just call him Neddie Z) is a wonderful, wonderful bunny. I'm amazed by his personality. Of our 4, he is easily the friendliest and most mischievous. He's absolutely adorable and soooo easy to love! His cage is in our bedroom, and he gets so excited when I wake up in the morning and whisper his name. It's very endearing and a great way to wake up. When he was shedding recently (he got the nickname Nedandelion because his fur was like dandelion fluff), he would actually give me kisses while I brushed him with the Furminator. We feel fortunate to have him.

Throughout the day today I'm going to post some recent photos of the bunnies!


----------



## MILU (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Shiloh, I HAD to check Rory's pics to see the tail.

* Sorry to hear about Tallulah, she's now playing in the pet's heaven... 
:bunnyangel:

Every pic I saw on your blog I went "ooooooh this is the cutest bunny ever", then I'd see another pic and "aaaahhhh this is so sweet", and the next pic "oooooh how cute" and the next pic "aaaaaaaah this is the cutest bunny ever" - endlessly... 

Congrats, your buns are SO cute! And the birdie diapers.. simply AMAZING! I've never seen that. Do they let you change it without a prob? How do they work? They look great. Er.. ok, ok, I know this is a rabbit forum and here I am, admiring your birds, too... heheh
Back to the rabbits, your blog is the 2nd I see pics of buns eating strawberries. I tried to give strawberry tops to MILU but he didn't like them. He dislikes so many foods now... such a snob bun for eating. Quite the opposite about wanting company... 
But your buns are cool even going out in the snow -soooo sweet!!! 
:bunnyheart


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2010)

Vivian, did you find the picture of his tail? Can't remember if I posted it in this blog. This is my old blog, haven't written in it for a year or so. I need to change the link in my little profile! I started a new blog because Ned has been with us for a year now and Skyler passed away a couple of weeks ago  This is the link to my brand new blog:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=58233&forum_id=6

I'll go find a picture of Rory's tail for you to see and post it in the new blog!


----------



## MILU (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for searching for the pic. Sorry to hear about angel Skyler, he was an extra-cute bunny. I'll check your new blog.
:bunnyangel2:


----------



## MILU (Oct 10, 2010)

hi Shiloh, I'm planning to go to Alaska, I'll probably be there from Nov. 03 to the 10th or 15th. I've heard Fairbanks is the best place to see the aurora borealis, but up until now I've only found a nice hostel in Anchorage. I don't know if I'll make it to Fairbanks, I've found a nice place there but it seems like they'll be closed in November.. 
I sent an email to make sure, I hope they're open. If you know of budget places, or about excursions (like by bus, train, whatever) that I can take from Anchorage to Fairbanks (even if I need to go back in the same day), would you let me know? I've always wanted to go to AK and I'm very excited about it! 
I was looking at the pics of your buns and they're so adorable. You should upload new pics (esp. showing Rory's long tail, hehe) I hope you're all fine.


----------

